# A question.



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wondering as thinking about egg sharing when doing our treatment - would anyone know as im Rhesus negative blood if this has any effect on me wanting to egg share?

Thanks in advance

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

I am no expert but i dont think this would have any bearing on you being able to eggshare

They may match u with someone in this blood group which if it is a rarer blood group it may take a little longer

this is my thoughts on it so dont take them as gospel but i am sure that one of the egg share ladies may be able to give a more accurate and constructive answer

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Em thanks hun - that makes sense - was just wondering really but i guess i can ask the clinic.

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kate, Im rhesus neg as well hun, A negative and it was never even an issue. 

Good luck hunny!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks kate


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesn't really make any difference Kate if you're rhesus neg/positive you'll be surprised on how many people needing donor eggs are rhesus negative.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks vicki 

I wasnt too sure as thought it may make a difference!

Kate xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm Rhesus neg too (B I think) and it didn't seem to cause any probs for me, got first recip within a couple of weeks (but she had to pull out) then another a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I see iccle one. I am B Rhesus negative as well.

Kate xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Kate

I am Rhesus Negative and I am in the process of egg sharing......

My hospital never even mentioned my blood type so I cannot see this being a problem for you.

Good Luck

Lisa1 



Kamac80 said:


> Just wondering as thinking about egg sharing when doing our treatment - would anyone know as im Rhesus negative blood if this has any effect on me wanting to egg share?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks lisa 

Wishing you loads of luck as well.

Kate xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I am rhesus neg and there is no problem at all! I am on my second ES! 

Best of luck!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks caz and good luck to u too hun

Kate xx


----------

